# Seamaster 300 Watchco or NOS



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Seamaster 300 Watchco or NOS*


View Advert


Still want to try one of those "re-made" Omega Seamaster 300's, watchco started the trend but I think lots of others jumped on the band wagon making them up out of NOS parts. If anyone's got one they want to part with give me a shout




*Advertiser*




rossi46



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

